# Why not tour the Isle of Arran



## Fisherman (Jul 8, 2018)

I have been travelling to Arran for over 40 years now, it’s a lovely island with varying views and local communities. But most importantly it’s geat for wild camping and due to the Scottish government subsidising the ferry crossings I get my 5. 97m chausson 510 over for just over £30 return plus £15 return for me and my wife. The crossing from ardrossan takes 55 mins, and you are required at the port 30 mins before boarding.

You arrive on the islands largest town Brodick, in the distance you can see goat fell 2896ft a hill we have done many times both from Brodick, and from Corrie which is six miles north from Brodick. Brodick has shops, cafes, restaurants, a Chinese take away, and much more. You can camp for free in the old coop car park near the beach. There is toilet facilities there, and a great beach. You could pop round to Brodick castle about a mile away or visit the local brewery or for the ladies visit Arran Aromatics. From the top of goat fell on a clear day Northern Ireland is clearly visible.

On arrival at Brodick you have three choices, stay in Brodick, head south to Lamlash and Marganaheglish, or head north to Sannox. If you head for north Sannox drive through the village till you see a sign for pony trekking. Turn right follow the single track road for about 600yds till you come to the forrestry car park. It’s on your pois. There is plenty of room there for 20 or so vans you will always find plenty of space. From there you can enjoy the views over the firth of Clyde, viewing the Isle of Bute and great cumbrae. You can take a coastal walk to the fallen stones or if you want to venture further you can walk to Lagan cottage. If you are feeling realy fit you could walk about 10 miles to Lochranza then either walk back via the road, or get the bus.

Next morning head 7 miles north to Lochranza. It boasts a beautiful peninsula with a castle which is free to enter. Roe and red deer roam freely you are sure to see some stags. Lochranza has a hotel were you can enjoy a meal or a snack. You can also sail to claonaig on the car ferry if you wish to venture on to the mull of kintyre. If you wish there is a campsite in Lochranza but the proprietor insists on a min of two nights, and you would have to book in advance. There is a local run public toilet across from the ferry terminal, but no waste recycling is available here. You could wild camp close to the ferry terminal, but I would suggest a late arrival as it tends to be busy during the day with cars. Lochranza offers one of the best walks on the island, the 11 mile route around the cock of Arran. This route takes in a wonderful coastal walk, followed by a hill walk over the hills back in to Lochranza. But be careful either take a map and compass or a fully charged mobile phone with the relevant ordinance survey maps. Orientation over the hill can be difficult.

From Lochranza head six miles south to Thunderguy/ pirnmill. You should be able to park on a laybye by the side of the road, we have spent many nights there, the road on the west side of the island is very quiet. From here you can venture up to a Lochan which is absolutely stunning. From there you can look over the kilbrannan sound towards kintyre, and on a clear day the paps of Jura are clearly visible. The west side of the island is littered with beautiful lay byes were you can safely park up for the night.

Next head for blackwaterfoot. Here the toilet has waste recycling at the rear of the toilet, and an outside tap for fresh water. You can donate in an honesty box, I always leave a fiver when I use these facilities which are paid for and run by the local community. Blackwaterfoot foot is a lovely village you will find plenty to do there, and the blackwaterfoot hotel offers excellent food and beverages.

Next head to the south of the island and kildonnan, but enroute stop and spend some time in Lagg, it’s a stunning small village, a sleepy hollow were you can enjoy a coffee at the lagg inn. The pois on here show a car park in kildonnan of a narrow road, but there are other places you can stop over. You will enjoy the views to the small island of pladda with its iconic lighthouse, and in the distance you will see paddy’s milstone the Alisa Craig. A bird sanctuary managed now by the rspb.

Next head for the village of whiting bay. Whiting bay also offers free waste recycling at its community run toilet and there are some shops cafes etc. Also from here you will see the stunning holy isle for the first time. But the best is yet to come.

From whiting bay head for lamlash, from here the holy isle with its summit the mullach mor takes on a whole new perspective. I can still remember vividly the first time I saw this island in 1973. It looks like someone simply put it there for asthetic reasons, but it’s presence transforms lamlash and the sea view into one of the most beautiful in this part of Scotland in my honest opinion. You can venture onto the island which is now run by a religious group and ascend to the top of the mullach mor 890ft and the views from up there are stunning.

Now the best bit.
On your pois you will see a rural car park at Kerr point. 
Drive through lamlash. You will come to a bend on the road heading back to Brodick, turn right into marganaheglish. You will see a sign post for the only hospital on the island. Drive to the end of the road for about 1.5 miles and you will come to Kerr point on your right. It’s an adhoc carpark large enough for 4-5 vans, and it enjoys spectacular views across to the mainland and the holy isle. From there you can do the clauchland hills, walk over them to Brodick, or head for Brodick via the coastal walk. This is my favourite spot on arran. You should see plenty of grey seals, and if you are lucky otters and dolphins have been spotted here.

Well Arran is a great island to visit, but the roads are a wee bit tight at times, but if I can drive then any of you can. The locals are ok but some are anti Motorhome. This has been created by the massive increase of cars and Motorhomes venturing over since the introduction of the road tariff eqivelent subsidies making it cheap to get over to the island. Before these subsidies I used to pay £148 return for the van and two adults, now it’s only £47.

Enjoy Arran, spend some time there you are sure to enjoy it.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 8, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> I have been travelling to Arran for over 40 years now, it’s a lovely island with varying views and local communities. But most importantly it’s geat for wild camping and due to the Scottish government subsidising the ferry crossings I get my 5. 97m chausson 510 over for just over £30 return plus £15 return for me and my wife. The crossing from ardrossan takes 55 mins, and you are required at the port 30 mins before boarding.
> 
> You arrive on the islands largest town Brodick, in the distance you can see goat fell 2896ft a hill we have done many times both from Brodick, and from Corrie which is six miles north from Brodick. Brodick has shops, cafes, restaurants, a Chinese take away, and much more. You can camp for free in the old coop car park near the beach. There is toilet facilities there, and a great beach. You could pop round to Brodick castle about a mile away or visit the local brewery or for the ladies visit Arran Aromatics. From the top of goat fell on a clear day Northern Ireland is clearly visible.
> 
> ...



Same as Mull,used to cost over £150,now about £50.I think local businesses that make money from tourism will be enjoying the influx but the local plumber ect will be whining people are in his way.You cant please everyone


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 8, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Same as Mull,used to cost over £150,now about £50.I think local businesses that make money from tourism will be enjoying the influx but the local plumber ect will be whining people are in his way.You cant please everyone



Jeff, I try to be courteous and friendly wherever I am. But I can and have stood up to the local plumber types you mention. I was told by a local in Brodick that we are clogging up his roads. I had got a figure from cal Mac the ferry company of around 30 Motorhomes on the island which has a coastal road measuring 57 miles plus the string road to blackwaterfoot 11 miles and the Ross 10 miles. That worked out at roughly a Motorhome for every 2.5 miles. I gave him this info whilst reminding him it’s not his road, it’s our road bought and paid for with our taxes.

Mull is a different kettle of fish altogether with its single track roads, no recycling facilities whatsoever( appart from the site in Tobermory who for £10 will allow you to empty your tank and toilet  and fill up your water between 12-2). Ledaig carpark in Tobermory is always full now, preventing us from getting to the freshwater taps at the far end.

Arran is better prepared in terms of road network and recycling. And also has far more areas available for overnight wild camping. I am trying to contact the Arran council to push for the toilet in Lochranza to do likewise but I am hitting a brick wall here. The toilets were closed last year put up for sale, and bought by the locals in Lochranza who rightly valued their use for tourists.

Also we ventured over to mull last year for £37.50 return van and 2 adults. It’s a shorter crossing than the Arran crossing.


----------



## ajb70 (Jul 8, 2018)

arran is amazing but i think the council has closed all the toilets on the island due to cuts millport nearby is running their loos
as community run the loos at the ferry has fresh flowers good on them also one of my friends parked at the co op in brodick down at 
the swing park end and got a ticket for being there overnight so maybe the parking a grey area


----------



## ajb70 (Jul 8, 2018)

oops just read the blackwaterfoot loos have been adopted too think north ayrshire council backward thinking when closing down public toilets


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 8, 2018)

ajb70 said:


> arran is amazing but i think the council has closed all the toilets on the island due to cuts millport nearby is running their loos
> as community run the loos at the ferry has fresh flowers good on them also one of my friends parked at the co op in brodick down at
> the swing park end and got a ticket for being there overnight so maybe the parking a grey area



Wrong, all the toilets are open and recycling toilet waste at whiting bay and blackwaterfoot is still available.
The council did put all the toilets up for sale, but the local communities bought them and now manage them. Lochranza was put up for sale last year and again bought over by the locals. The car park I mentioned was the old coop next to the beech which is owned by the coop. I was there only last week, there are no signs indicating parking restrictions and there were four vans there, one who had been there four nights. The coop have much to the annoyance of some residents opened their carpark to Motorhomes to eleviate the problems of parking in the Main Street. I have never heard of anyone being given a parking ticket on Arran.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 8, 2018)

ajb70 said:


> oops just read the blackwaterfoot loos have been adopted too think north ayrshire council backward thinking when closing down public toilets



Like most local councils north Ayrshire are struggling with cutbacks.
They indeed did close down all toilets on Arran, and put them up for sale through auction.
As far as I am aware no one else other than the local communities bidded for them, and they were all sold for token amounts to the local villagers. These toilets and their chemical waste points are vital for us, and I feel we should be helping the locals anyway we can. We need chemical waste facilities on the north of the island, Lochranza would be perfect. But no one is willing to provide them to date.
This matter has to be looked at nationwide, and I feel unless the Scottish government take the lead we are wasting our time. 
It’s a shame we are leaving the eu for I feel they would have funded these improvements throughout Scotland.


----------



## ajb70 (Jul 8, 2018)

glad to hear he locals keeping the loos open loads off euro money been spend on the roads and islands god know wahat will happen 
after brexit if it happens anyway arran lovely place to be spent many a summer there working cracking nights in the pubs with the locals
very welcoming apologies if my information out of date


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 13, 2018)

I am in contact with Arran council regarding waste facilities on the island.

Here is the correspondence to date. I will keep you posted of developments as they transpire

Name:

E-Mail:

Subject:
Chemical waste points for motorhomes 
Message:
I have been a visitor to your island for over 40 years. For the past two years I have owned a Motorhome and visit the island 3-4 times a year. I would like to thank you for supplying us with chemical waste points at whiting bay and blackwaterfoot. I would like to see the same being done at Lochranza, and Brodick, but I know finances are tight. I also am aware that the locals in these communities have purchased the toilet facilities.

I and I am sure the vast majority of us would like to pay a fee for using these facilities. Possibly an honest box or a local shopkeeper could handle any suggested payments. I think £5-6 would be reasonable.

I know that there have been problems with chemical waste being dumped inappropriately, there is no excuse for this. But providing proper facilities would go a long way to preventing this from happening.

With the introduction of RTE your island has become more viable to visit, and I am sure this has presented you with both opportunities and with some problems.

I can’t speak for every motorhomer, but I and I am sure most of us are more than willing to pay for such facilities.

If you could give me contact details for community leaders in whiting bay and blackwaterfoot, I would be much obliged.

Regards

Bill 



Dear sir,
Sorry for the delay in responding.

Thank you for your note and the positive reflection of the community adopted facilities.
I would advise that the communities have only taken over the public facilities and the local authority have retained responsibility for the chemical disposal services.
We have requested additional outlets be considered but these have not been agreed on cost grounds.

At least one of the villages has discussed installing a chemical handling facility but as they are connected to sceptic tanks this is not a simple or low cost option and possible funding would need to be identified. All the public facilities which don’t have chemical handling are connected to a sceptic tank.

Mobile home owners who use the official sites on the island will have disposal facilities available to them and we encourage use of these locations.

With your permission I can pass on your contact details but wanted to let you know the arrangements in place at this time before I do so.
Regards,
On behalf of
Arran Community Council



Many thanks for your reply.
Of course I would be much obliged if you could pass on my details, including my mob no which is 

I note your comment regarding septic tanks and I am aware of the damage that blue chemicals can do to such a system, destroying the beneficial bacteria. Are you aware that the green chemicals are not harmful to the sceptic tanks, and also that many Motorhome users use SOG systems were no chemicals are used with the odours  being removed by an extractor fan. 

Also I thought that Brodick was connected to a proper sewerage system I can remember seeing such works being carried out a few years ago. Brodick would be ideal as at the end of any trips it’s most likely were you will be leaving the island from.
Also the campsite at Lochranza offers chemical waste facilities to their customers, could this not be extended to those who either cannot gain access to the site due to it being full, or who have no desire to use such a site. They could for a fee offer the use of this facility or if possible a public facility could be offered connected to the same system as the site.

I think it’s very important that the needs of both the residents of Arran and Motorhome owners are met in some way. Their seems a degree of ignorance from both,  this is neither desirable or constructive for either of us.

I love your island, and wish to maintain its wonderful environment, but with the advent of rte things were always going to change. There are no problems with the amount of viable camping places particularly on the west side of Arran, my concern is with the lack of waste facilities on the north of Arran. 

Many thanks again

Regards 

Bill


----------



## runnach (Jul 13, 2018)

Am I the only one seriously biting my tongue ? 

Inadvertenly giving the council ammunition against us...Sometimes best to keep heads below the parapet

Channa


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 13, 2018)

channa said:


> Am I the only one seriously biting my tongue ?
> 
> Inadvertenly giving the council ammunition against us...Sometimes best to keep heads below the parapet
> 
> Channa



They know about toilet waste being dumped inappropriately in toilets and elsewhere already.

So please let me know what ammunition you are talking about.

I am trying to improve waste facilities on the island to prevent this and to make wild camping more viable and a better experience for all on the island.


----------



## runnach (Jul 13, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> They know about toilet waste being dumped inappropriately in toilets and elsewhere already.
> 
> So please let me know what ammunition you are talking about.
> 
> I am trying to improve waste facilities on the island to prevent this and to make wild camping more viable and a better experience for all on the island.



SOG toliets the first thing no real reason to mention.. Most people don't have them and certainly the rental fleets that visit.

Suggesting a campsite at Lochranza why on earth would they spend on a facility that is already there.

It was you that suggested at Scarborough turn up late leave early NO FEE its FREE if that way inclined what you forgot is the additional crap left the council identify as campers and they do know you are there because the streets have CCTV for a start so can measure traffic and the freeloaders.

In my experience and perhaps having lived in Scarborough and worked all over the country on sites the councils look for reasons not to do something than doing it

Sorry to sound negative, I am aware your intentions are honourable but not much thought in your correspondence ...like the coppers use it against you 

Channa


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 13, 2018)

First we are talking about Arran not Scarborough.
I spent two nights there and paid £18.

Second the campsite at Lochranza is privately owned the council have no facilities there for chemical waste and to date the owner is not willing to allow wild campers to use them for a fee as they do on mull.
My suggestion is to either attempt to encourage the owner to open his waste point for wild campers or if they are not willing to install their own. If you read the letter from the council you would be aware that the reason some parts of the island have not already installed waste points is due to the fact that they are not connected to sewage systems and use septic tanks. I don’t know what you mean by installing something that is already there, for wild campers currently at Lochranza there are no facilities.

Third not all waste from cassettes is harmful to septic tanks which are used primarily on Arran, I was merely attempting to highlight that Motorhomes equipped with SOG systems, or who use green chemicals will not damage septic tanks. I can see no harm in this whatsoever. It may be possible to prohibit the use of blue chemicals on the island. This information could be given when booking the ferry and possibly on arrival homers could be asked to show what chemicals they are using. 

But I still do t know what you mean by ammunition.


----------



## runnach (Jul 13, 2018)

I wish you well ,if you cant see the damage in your email admitting motorhomes can cause issues and the typical council reactions around the country , I see no point in further discussion....its called loading bullets in the gun....Perhaps its me that's paranoid 

Channa


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 13, 2018)

Or perhaps the sheer frustration in not having your own van Channa.

Must be awful.

To date I have received nothing but help from Arran council who actually have done much to help Motorhomes by providing free of charge facilities already. They have been positive towards trying to do what they can towards us. It’s only a shame that to date the only negative attitude has come from you.
Unlike you they have a positive pragmatic  attitude towards us.


----------



## caledonia (Jul 13, 2018)

It’s not that big an island so I can’t really see the issue unless your staying for days in the one spot which kind of goes against the whole wilding thing. As Channa said don’t rock the boat!


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 13, 2018)

caledonia said:


> It’s not that big an island so I can’t really see the issue unless your staying for days in the one spot which kind of goes against the whole wilding thing. As Channa said don’t rock the boat!



There have been problems on the island google the Arran banner and Motorhomes.
I don’t know what the size of the island has to do with it but it has a circular road 58 miles long.
As for rocking the boat, sorry but I am lost there.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 13, 2018)

PressReader.com - Journaux du Monde Entier

There are other articles


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 13, 2018)

On Arran, they make fine, chunky sweaters.

On Islay they make fine, smooth Malt whiskies and even finer, peaty.ones..
When it's hurling it down, where would you rather shelter?
A warm distillery, with tasting and a restaurant... Or a knitting shop with a tea room ?

QED


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 13, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> On Arran, they make fine, chunky sweaters.
> 
> On Islay they make fine, smooth Malt whiskies and even finer, peaty.ones..
> When it's hurling it down, where would you rather shelter?
> ...



Its not the weather thats a problem, its the midges and the horseflies.(Cleggs)
You can put on a waterproof jacket and beat the rain, but nothing, and I mean nothing will ever beat the wee devils.


----------



## caledonia (Jul 13, 2018)

Been on Arran lots of times and use Blackwaterfoot to empty my waste when needed. Sometimes councils can be forced into doing something when nothing needs done.


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 13, 2018)

*Colourism*



Fisherman said:


> First we are talking about Arran not Scarborough.
> I spent two nights there and paid £18.
> 
> Second the campsite at Lochranza is privately owned the council have no facilities there for chemical waste and to date the owner is not willing to allow wild campers to use them for a fee as they do on mull.
> ...



Colour has nowt to do with it. OneChem Bio is blue!


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 13, 2018)

barge1914 said:


> Colour has nowt to do with it. OneChem Bio is blue!



Well you know what’s meant I use green it’s not harmful to the Environment or septic tanks.

But Cheers for the info.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 13, 2018)

caledonia said:


> Been on Arran lots of times and use Blackwaterfoot to empty my waste when needed. Sometimes councils can be forced into doing something when nothing needs done.



Blackwaterfoot is 18 miles from the Lochranza. 
I know what you mean we try to work it out that we bypass one of the two, but others won’t Caledonia.

Heading back over for 4 nights end of month, just love the place.


----------

